# Something eating my Pittosporum?



## ClaireR (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a mature Pittosporum growing in my small courtyard in Melbourne Australia. I'm living O/S so rented out the house in Aug last year. I noticed there was some type of borer eating away at the trunk when we left. Have just been back to Oz & inspected for first time in 10 months & the stripping of the trunk was a lot worse. Am attaching pics. Can anyone identify what the bug is & what I should do to stop it? Is there any risk to my house as the tree is close by? Thanks!
View attachment 241854
View attachment 241855
View attachment 241856
View attachment 241857


----------



## Raintree (Jun 16, 2012)

No pics, "Invalid Attachment"


----------



## ClaireR (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re-attaching Pittosporum images*



Raintree said:


> No pics, "Invalid Attachment"



Hi there, re-attaching the pics. Hopefully they work this time! Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

View attachment 242010
View attachment 242009
View attachment 242008
View attachment 242007


----------



## Raintree (Jun 17, 2012)

That's an old wound, something damaged the trunk a number of years ago. Callus tissue is growing trying to close the scar. Do nothing, keep area dry & free of loose debris. Maintain tree health, check for scale treat if needed.


----------



## ClaireR (Jun 17, 2012)

Raintree said:


> That's an old wound, something damaged the trunk a number of years ago. Callus tissue is growing trying to close the scar. Do nothing, keep area dry & free of loose debris. Maintain tree health, check for scale treat if needed.



Thanks Raintree! So an old wound, although this problem only started 10 months ago or do you think it started long ago but with no visible signs? The trunk looked perfectly healthy prior to then. Someone suggested to me to spray it with a good dose of with Confidor and then re-do it again a month later? Thanks again for your help.


----------

